# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية >  Many Books in Polymers and Composites

## زهره التوليب

*Many Books in Polymers and Composites
1-Polymer Synthesis (Advances in Polymer Science) 
by Y. Furusho, Y. Ito, N. Kihara, K. Osakada, M. Suginome, T. Takata, D. Takeuchi 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0e4053/n/3540217118_rar


2-Polymer Particles (Advances in Polymer Science) 
by Masayoshi Okubo 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ff7e1e/n/354022923X_rar


3-Encyclopedia_of_Polymer_Science_and_Technology.rar </SPAN> (93.49 MB)
http://ifile.it/ze9ws0/encyclopedia_of_polymer_science_and_technology.rar


4-Diffusion in Polymers (Plastics Engineering, 32) 
by P. Neogi 
http://ifile.it/jrqvk7l/9780824795306-082479530x.pdf.tar.gz
also other Link
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4b1219/n/9780824795306-082479530X_pdf_tar_gz


5-Polymer Chemistry: The Basic Concepts 
by Paul C. Hiemenz 
http://ifile.it/m62lft/polymer_chemistry_082477082x_.rar


6-Handbook of Fillers: The Definitive User's Guide and Databook of Properties Effects and Uses, 2nd Edition (Materials Science) 
by George Wypych
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MY3XAILF


7-Polymer Characterization : Laboratory Techniques and Analysis 
by Nicholas P. Cheremisinoff 
http://ifile.it/mfcsj7/polymer_characterization_-_laboratory_techniques_and_analysis_0815514034.rar


8-Polymers and Light (Advances in Polymer Science) 
by S. Georgiou, W. Kautek, J. Krüger, T.K. Lippert, Y. Zhang, Thomas K. Lippert 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/93e4ab/n/3540404716_rar


9-Polymer Analysis/Polymer Theory (Advances in Polymer Science) 
by S. Anantawaraskul, H. Aoki, A. Blumen, A.A. Gurtovenko, H. Hillborg, S. Ito, H. Sch&ouml;nherr, J.B.P. So 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d94d73/n/3540255486_rar


10-New Synthetic Methods (Advances in Polymer Science) 
by Y. Chujo, R. Faust, Y. Kwon, K. Naka, J.-J. Robin, T. Uemura, O.W. ***ster
http://www.filefactory.com/file/affacf/n/3540005447_rar


11-Mineral Fillers in Thermoplastics I: Raw Materials and Processing (Advances in Polymer Science) 
by E. Fekete, P.R. Hornsby, J. Jancar, B. Pukanszky, R.N. Rothon, Josef Jancar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e2e153/n/3540646213_rar*

----------


## زهره التوليب

الرجاء ممن يعثر على رابط لايعمل ابلاغي 
شكرا

----------


## kariembasha

thanksssssssssssssssssss

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## alsadiq

all these books are very important for chemical engineer

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير الدليمي

شكرا على كتب البوليمرات المميزة

----------


## ABDULLAH@

THANKSSSSSSS        FOR       YOUUUUUUUUUU

----------


## راية

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

